# lanier today



## MagSPot (Jan 25, 2012)

seen a few ducks but a lot of geese should of limited out but missed a few


----------



## john.lee (Jan 25, 2012)

Is that a jet ski motor?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 25, 2012)

If someone from the Corp of Engineers sees you are digging up their islands, they are going to be upset.  Even if you fill the hole back up, I was told by them not to dig for any reason.
Good hunt though.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah jet ski motor i had another in board jet with sport jet motor but was slow


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 25, 2012)

*You think.*



10gaMafia said:


> If someone from the Corp of Engineers sees you are digging up their islands, they are going to be upset.  Even if you fill the hole back up, I was told by them not to dig for any reason.
> Good hunt though.


 The corps will put you in jail for that. It just depends on who happens to catch you. Many years ago on Clarks Hill I received a very harsh talking to by the corps commander. Remember you are dealing with the U.S. Army and they do not play.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes they do not like you to dig pits... Are pit blinds even legal in GA?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 25, 2012)

*Dnr*

I know for a fact that they look at this site on a regular basis. Keep it up magspot...youre the kind that not only gives us hunters a bad name, but will also be the reason we lose hunting rights on US COE owned property. Now go get a shovel and clean up your mess.


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 25, 2012)

Do you really like to eat those? 

I bet most of their diet is from a fairway on a local golf course.


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Jan 25, 2012)

Way to go!

Love those geese. I may go there this weekend.

Speaking of digging in, got a great recepe on DU called 

"SAVORY WATERFOWL STEW".

Great pics. You know what you're do'n.(no boat reg, no tags).

I'm with ya. 

Cpt. sniper.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 25, 2012)

those holes are from some kids playing in the sand and building stuff so its illegal to play in the sand. just curious i love how ever thing i post gets negative feed back when most my posts ae asking if any one wants to join or just sharing pics. on the fishin forum people rag me for showing off that theres stripers in the hooch and so on well i been member for few years about ready to hang it up


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 25, 2012)

*evening hunt*

solo lone goose never fails


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 25, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> those holes are from some kids playing in the sand and building stuff so its illegal to play in the sand. just curious i love how ever thing i post gets negative feed back when most my posts ae asking if any one wants to join or just sharing pics. on the fishin forum people rag me for showing off that theres stripers in the hooch and so on well i been member for few years about ready to hang it up



I look at it this way Mag....the people whom raise cain and "hate" on here have nothing else better to do obviously except drag on others doings in the field which apparently they are not doing.....thats way I look at it as of late! 

Keep Cutn' Em!


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah i a  serious duck hunter. i take off work every year dec. and jan. the whole month i hardly miss  a day. its all good i just like being out there. being out there that much you can stay on birds real good like tomorrow i have good idea about how its going to go.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 25, 2012)

Magspot, You are giving your spot away with the sand. That is doing your homework. That is not a pit blind. Yes people down, the people that get it done. If people look at the sand and if they knew Lake Lanier. They would know what your doing. 

Pit blind is defind as when your head is below ground or water in a siting position. If you 48" or 6.2. It is base of you hieght. his head is above ground.

Next time make a sand castle! LOL


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 25, 2012)

I would not let these comments bother me. Being as committed to the sport as you are I’m sure you are playing by the rules.  Have fun tomorrow and bust all those jokers on Lanier.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 25, 2012)

I am just trying to help ya out, not put anyone down or hate.


----------



## 4Scott4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice hunt there! I'd really like to give Lanier a try next season.


----------



## tpecho (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice trench thats bad!!


----------



## wray912 (Jan 25, 2012)

the jet drive is awsome how shallow can you run?...nice hunt too


----------



## NEGADUCK (Jan 26, 2012)

Good hunt!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 26, 2012)

*I dont want you to think that I did not like your hunt.*



MagSPot said:


> those holes are from some kids playing in the sand and building stuff so its illegal to play in the sand. just curious i love how ever thing i post gets negative feed back when most my posts ae asking if any one wants to join or just sharing pics. on the fishin forum people rag me for showing off that theres stripers in the hooch and so on well i been member for few years about ready to hang it up


 The pics were great and it was a great hunt. I dont want you geting in trouble. Like I said the only thing that kept me out of trouble was that I had worked For the area Commander and all I got was a good but chewing. No body likes to see anybody get in trouble. I hunted Clarks hill for years and I know how the corps can be. A lay out blind will get you the same results and will be a better ,quicker way to kill your birds. No dont take it the wrong way . I was just trying to save you some problems. Good Luck and kill a bunch.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 26, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> ready to hang it up





Don't be sensitive. That's far from a good waterfowling quality. We would appreciate it if you would quit name dropping. You'd catch less crap if you'd zip the lip.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 26, 2012)

runs in about 4 inches of water around 40mph


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ameN^^

Likes dropping names like he likes dropping them ducks...People tryng to save you trouble not bash you bud.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 26, 2012)

seen lot of geese today and nice group of mallards work but would not seal the deal at about 8:45 had a shovler come right in decoys and me and my buddy got so excited we missed 3 times each sucked


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 26, 2012)

The only problem I have with shooting mallards at Lake Lanier is that they are likely someone's hand-fed Easter ducks.  But, then again, the geese are golf course denizens, so what's the difference?

Many years ago, I shot a couple of bluebills near the mouth of Six Mile Creek, but I have not seen any in a while.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 26, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> The only problem I have with shooting mallards at **** ******* is that they are likely someone's hand-fed Easter ducks.  But, then again, the geese are golf course denizens, so what's the difference?
> 
> Many years ago, I shot a couple of bluebills near the mouth of *** **** *****, but I have not seen any in a while.





Vmarsh said:


> Don't be sensitive. That's far from a good waterfowling quality. We would appreciate it if you would quit name dropping. You'd catch less crap if you'd zip the lip.



although i share the same sentiments with you on taking those birds (and id shoot em in a minute), i would appreciate your consideration of the underlined above. 

lets make sure the camo-clad denizens of the boat dont outweigh the feathered denizens of the water for the future.

.....


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 26, 2012)

lanier is big body of water and there are pet mallards but those are the ones you see in backs of coves and around docks get out on main body of water and hunt and you will see migrateing birds. we shoot about ten species of duck off lanier. but its real hunting not you go on a guided trip and it gets day light and birds fly in by the thousands in a place you never scouted or seen just payed to shoot your gun.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 26, 2012)

Some folks just don't get it...and did that digging that hole have a bobcat? I ain't ever seen a kid playing in clay off a mainlake point.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 26, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> lanier is big body of water and there are pet mallards but those are the ones you see in backs of coves and around docks get out on main body of water and hunt and you will see migrateing birds. we shoot about ten species of duck off lanier. but its real hunting not you go on a guided trip and it gets day light and birds fly in by the thousands in a place you never scouted or seen just payed to shoot your gun.



10 species on Lanier?? Haha


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 26, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Some folks just don't get it...and did that digging that hole have a bobcat? I ain't ever seen a kid playing in clay off a mainlake point.



sandcastles.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 26, 2012)

bufflehead,mergansers,gadwall,redhead,mallard,widgeon,teal,shovlvers,pintail,woodduck,ringneck,bluebill i have seen all these first hand come off lanier


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I have got to say I really admire your drive and determination, You gota want to hunt real bad to dig a hole big enough to hide in. If i had to dig a hole to shoot ducks  I would go back to shootin them pine goats


----------



## kenway (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey MagSpot there is a lot of HATERS on here. All i can say is thanks for posting pics and as long as your enjoying the outdoors thats all that matters. Now some of these people are trying to give you a heads up but the rest of the yahoos are jelous.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 26, 2012)

kenway said:


> Hey MagSpot there is a lot of HATERS on here. All i can say is thanks for posting pics OF YOUR SPOTS(s) and as long as your enjoying the outdoors thats all that matters. Now some of these people are trying to give you a heads up but the rest of the yahoos are jelous.



Fixed it


----------



## kenway (Jan 26, 2012)

HAHA see what i mean


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2012)

kenway said:


> Hey MagSpot there is a lot of HATERS on here. All i can say is thanks for posting pics and as long as your enjoying the outdoors thats all that matters. Now some of these people are trying to give you a heads up but the rest of the yahoos are jelous.



Jealous* 

I think a lot of people were trying to help him...not hate...just a thought


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 26, 2012)

This yahoo is not conveying jealousy. This yahoo is trying his hand at conveying a sarcastic aurora, which is fairly difficult to do via keystroke. Most so called bashing that occurs on this site is directly due to name dropping such as this. It's needless, as pictures are plenty for a hearty congrats (congrats magspot, btw). Nobody has harsh words for simply killing birds. That would be bashing. Giving someone a hard time because they name drop, or perhaps dig on ACE property, is another issue all together. If people want to be Dr.Feelgood, that's all well and good. But do not misconstrue criticism for name dropping, or in this case a simple heads up to a potential issue, for bashing.


----------



## kenway (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats exactly what i said there is people giving you a heads up. but some of the post wasnt...


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 26, 2012)

Good hunt magspot and i enjoy the pics you post. Seems like alot of people on here do nothing but look for any and everything wrong with 
A good hunt. its just too easy to congratulated someone


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 26, 2012)

*congratulate


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2012)

*Birds are birds no matter where they come from.*



MagSPot said:


> lanier is big body of water and there are pet mallards but those are the ones you see in backs of coves and around docks get out on main body of water and hunt and you will see migrateing birds. we shoot about ten species of duck off lanier. but its real hunting not you go on a guided trip and it gets day light and birds fly in by the thousands in a place you never scouted or seen just payed to shoot your gun.


Holes are holes no matter who digs them. I think you had a great hunt and the proof is in the puddin. But I hate to break it to you but all your lake in north Georgia are mud holes to me and they are not big water. I hunt big water, tide water and I mean big water. But you had a great hunt.  Now when you kill some geese on Salt water you will be the man and you will have hunted big water. Good luck and kill a bunch.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 27, 2012)

i hunt all over just lanier is close to house i hunted big water really big water but you knew what i meant


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's with the "no name-dropping" stuff.  Are we not supposed to tell folks what lake we're hunting on?  I mean, Lanier is a huge lake with room for dozens upon dozens of hunters (if the birds happen to be there).

Is it okay to say what state I killed them in?  How about I narrow it down to region (southeast U.S., northeast, etc.)?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 27, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> What's with the "no name-dropping" stuff.  Are we not supposed to tell folks what lake we're hunting on?  I mean, Lanier is a huge lake with room for dozens upon dozens of hunters (if the birds happen to be there).
> 
> Is it okay to say what state I killed them in?  How about I narrow it down to region (southeast U.S., northeast, etc.)?



Me too man. Some folks just need to take a deep breathe and go on to their own duck hole and "fu ged aboud it"...I've read the same warnings from the same guys about 400 times this year.  It's gettin' too old for me. And I know old!!! hehe


----------



## mdhall (Jan 27, 2012)

You don't have to worry about getting busted for digging holes, the DNR doesn't have enough money to send out folks to write tickets. They can sit at the ramp and not waste gas. I haven't seen a green jean in two years. Digging a hole is almost a bad of a crime as raping someone these days you know. Outlaws!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> What's with the "no name-dropping" stuff.  Are we not supposed to tell folks what lake we're hunting on?  I mean, Lanier is a huge lake with room for dozens upon dozens of hunters (if the birds happen to be there).
> 
> Is it okay to say what state I killed them in?  How about I narrow it down to region (southeast U.S., northeast, etc.)?



Internet name dropping  has caused a large influx of "hunters" on public land. So much so that certain places aren't even worth the boat ride anymore due to pressure and overcrowding. This is not my sole personal opinion. Others and I have seen this happen. It's sucks when you put in time and effort only to overhear "...yeh heard guys were killing birds here, so we just showed up" or (my favorite) "saw some pictures from a guy who said he was hunting xxx spot, and decided to try it out". 
Search back through threads. This question has been answered over and over to no avail. I doubt this answer will change anything, as I continue to flail wildly a club upon a deceased equine.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 27, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> This yahoo is not conveying jealousy. This yahoo is trying his hand at conveying a sarcastic aurora, which is fairly difficult to do via keystroke. Most so called bashing that occurs on this site is directly due to name dropping such as this. It's needless, as pictures are plenty for a hearty congrats (congrats magspot, btw). Nobody has harsh words for simply killing birds. That would be bashing. Giving someone a hard time because they name drop, or perhaps dig on ACE property, is another issue all together. If people want to be Dr.Feelgood, that's all well and good. But do not misconstrue criticism for name dropping, or in this case a simple heads up to a potential issue, for bashing.





GSURugger said:


> Internet name dropping  has caused a large influx of "hunters" on public land. So much so that certain places aren't even worth the boat ride anymore due to pressure and overcrowding. This is not my sole personal opinion. Others and I have seen this happen. It's sucks when you put in time and effort only to overhear "...yeh heard guys were killing birds here, so we just showed up" or (my favorite) "saw some pictures from a guy who said he was hunting xxx spot, and decided to try it out".
> Search back through threads. This question has been answered over and over to no avail. I doubt this answer will change anything, as I continue to flail wildly a club upon a deceased equine.



Well said young man.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> What's with the "no name-dropping" stuff.  Are we not supposed to tell folks what lake we're hunting on?  I mean, Lanier is a huge lake with room for dozens upon dozens of hunters (if the birds happen to be there).
> 
> Is it okay to say what state I killed them in?  How about I narrow it down to region (southeast U.S., northeast, etc.)?



at this point, if people do not "get it" this question is best answered through visual illustration.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 27, 2012)

Magspot, I congratulate you but you too have been one to come on this very forum and run your mouth about other members.  

You bash a memeber here yet get upset because some try to give you advice. Hmmm.   Hello pot this is the kettle.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 27, 2012)

For the record, I don't see the big deal in calling out a lake name, but since some folks get their underoos in a wad, I refrain from it.   I've seen an influx in "duck hunters" since deer season closed, but honestly, I named a lake on here during deer season and hardly saw any boats as a result of it. But once Jan 2 got here, I've seen "duck hunters" everywhere.  

also, most of the great lakes in Ga that have good duck hunting, I heard about before the internet. SOOOO


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's my feelings on that subject:  if it's my spot, that I found myself and I happen to have a good day and want to identify it, then that's my business.  If someone took me there, or told me about it, then I owe it to them not to say where it is.

Just my $.02 worth!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2012)

*This is great*



GAHUNTER60 said:


> Here's my feelings on that subject:  if it's my spot, that I found myself and I happen to have a good day and want to identify it, then that's my business.  If someone took me there, or told me about it, then I owe it to them not to say where it is.
> 
> Just my $.02 worth!


 I have been hunting in east GA. since 78 and I have talked about places that I found and hunted before some of  these guys that complained about me ID places were  born.  Then they want to tell me that that does not mean anything to them. Allot of them are about killin and not hunting.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 27, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have been hunting in east GA. since 78 and I have talked about places that I found and hunted before some of  these guys that complained about me ID places were  born.  Then they want to tell me that that does not mean anything to them. Allot of them are about killin and not hunting.



I'm new at this but here's where I think the difference is. In 1978 when you were telling people about your spots, you got to pick and choose who you told, most likely only telling your close friends. Fast forward to today when people are naming spots on an internet forum such as GON. You may very well have good intentions and be wishing to only tell those same friends, but the problem is not only do the intended people see, so do any other members and visitors to the site who may be looking at that thread. You just went from telling 1 person to many, many people even though your intentions were the same. So next time you go to your spot, not only will your friend be there but so will a dozen other people who just read about that spot online... again I'm completely new at this but it's not that hard to understand why folks are getting angry about it.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> I'm new at this but here's where I think the difference is. In 1978 when you were telling people about your spots, you got to pick and choose who you told, most likely only telling your close friends. Fast forward to today when people are naming spots on an internet forum such as GON. You may very well have good intentions and be wishing to only tell those same friends, but the problem is not only do the intended people see, so do any other members and visitors to the site who may be looking at that thread. You just went from telling 1 person to many, many people even though your intentions were the same. So next time you go to your spot, not only will your friend be there but so will a dozen other people who just read about that spot online... again I'm completely new at this but it's not that hard to understand why folks are getting angry about it.



DING DING DING!  You my friend win!  Cheers!


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 27, 2012)

take a friend hunting more than likely you will find out what kind of person that is and how good a friend you have.......


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 27, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> take a friend hunting more than likely you will find out what kind of person that is and how good a friend you have.......



Just don't get caught poaching


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 27, 2012)

.......


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 27, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Here's my feelings on that subject:  if it's my spot, that I found myself and I happen to have a good day and want to identify it, then that's my business.  If someone took me there, or told me about it, then I owe it to them not to say where it is.
> 
> Just my $.02 worth!



Where my problem with this thinking comes to play, is when you just happen to find a place that I also like to hunt, that I found just like you did. You just screwed me when you post the location on the internet.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 27, 2012)

heres my spot lake lanier i hunt close to the water usually some where close to ducks. have fun


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 27, 2012)

congrats man!..and this is GON..King of name dropping!The articles in the magazine,and this forum are directed at informing,enlightening,and directing attention to public land...Y'all didnt know?..lol..Everyone likes to buy GON magazines,and read the forum to find out where they need to hit the game up on public land..That's what the magazine and the forum are for...Aint it?..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice geese and cool setup.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 27, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> take a friend hunting more than likely you will find out what kind of person that is and how good a friend you have.......



Ooh you spoke the truth there!!!Take a "friend" duck hunting..It will really test the bond!..lol..I've lost a few long term "friends" since ducks came into the picture..Never seen people drop you the way they do when ducks are involved...But then again..were they really friends to begin with if they do you like that?


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 28, 2012)

I like your avatar picture PLP. Lol. Good luck this morning y'all wherever you're hunting.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 28, 2012)

Never seen folks get their undies all wadded up like duck hunters. 

True, if you name a spot then yes it's a problem. A lake, naa, bunch of spots on the lakes.


I like it when Lanier or Julliette is mentioned and no one goes on a rant but you mention a 10x bigger lake like Clarke Hill and the fussing and crying to others begin.

why does it matter if certain lakes are mentioned and not matter when others are?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Never seen folks get their undies all wadded up like duck hunters.
> 
> True, if you name a spot then yes it's a problem. A lake, naa, bunch of spots on the lakes.
> 
> ...



Emu we all know why they get their uderwroos in a wad. Their jealous!


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 28, 2012)

YESSSS @ EMusmacker....

I dont understand it..


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 29, 2012)

It's true that if you give out a specific spot on the lake, then you will definitely hurt yourself and maybe a few others that found your spot.  But how many "lurkers" are really going to put forth the effort needed to scout and find the birds?  They can't just go and sit anywhere that looks "ducky" and kill ducks.

It seems to me like some duck hunters don't want "newbies" coming into the world of duck hunting. They don't want to teach any tactics for fear of creating competition. Forgetting that they were taught by someone and were at once a rookie and had dumb questions and made mistakes. 

I look at it as an opportunity to introduce someone to a new passion that will be beneficial to the ducks as well as them personally.   I got a text thanking me for helping out and giving good advice, and I said it was no problem but I sure do catch hades for helping out others and trying to give advice.  Oh well can't please everyone.


----------

